# ID please- Native species...



## redchigh (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry for the low quality pics... These were found in a lake, so probably aren't tropical.
The base of the stem was red/pink, and the root (rhizome?) floated under the water surface. Every few inches, one of these little plants would pop up and grow emersed.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's a bit hard to tell, yes, but it looks like it could be _Ludwigia peploides_ or _L. hexapetala_. Neither really make good aquarium plants.


----------



## redchigh (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the clues, I can google them now and see...


----------

